
Iframes are just terrible. Here’s how they could be better - pbowyer
https://medium.com/@bluepnume/iframes-are-just-terrible-heres-how-they-could-be-better-974b731f0fb4
======
boksiora
Iframes are good, they are the best way for encapsulation of content.

